# 1967 fuel gauge



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, im going to re-wire my 67 with a painless wiring kit, its pretty much a straight forward job, except for my fuel gauge. the gauge has two connections seporated by a resistor (looks to be a resistor anyway). how do i hook up to this gauge without damaging it? thanks in advance


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leave the "resistor" alone. There are 2 male prongs on the gage. 1 wire to the fuse panel (brown), the other(tan) to the sender on the tank........Eric


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thank you eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem!:seeya:


----------

